# Sage grinder pro, new holler and lid?



## Sadler89 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi all

wondering if anyone knows where you can buy a new/spare hopper and lid for the sage grinder pro

just want another as a decaf hopper so I can switch it over easily, not so good with caffeine after midday

thanks


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Sadler89 said:


> Hi all
> 
> wondering if anyone knows where you can buy a new/spare hopper and lid for the sage grinder pro
> 
> ...


Consider a hand grinder and brewed coffee later on in the day, easier than switching out every day. Even if you get another hopper you will still have to grind out what remains in the throat of the grinder and will end up with a bit of a mix of coffee hanging about in there.

Alternatively if your set on getting another hopper keep an eye out for a 'spares or repair' grinder on ebay, I have seen Sage ones go for £20-30, or contact sage directly.


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

I am sure Sage themselves could help you out with spares. At a price obviously.


----------



## Sadler89 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi sorry forgot to check back for responses, yeah your right as thinking about the grinder holding a few beans in the burrs so abit pointless

managed to find another coffee grinder the other day on eBay said it was making a high pitch noise when running so bought for £50 on auction, but to me sounds the Same as the one I brought new a couple of months back so all good to me as would have thought I'd be paying £30 for just the hopper alone anyway

cheers all


----------

